# VapeCon 2018 - The Visitor's Guide



## Silver

Hi all

Here are some pointers and tips to make your VapeCon experience better for you and for all of us.

*VapeCon 2018 - Visitor's Guide
- brought to you by ECIGSSA

Sat/Sun 25/26 August 2018, 9am start
Heartfelt Arena, Pretoria*


*Tickets*

Get them online from iTickets for R80 per day or R140 for a weekend pass. Buy 5 and get the 6th one free.
Here is the link: https://itickets.co.za/events/401067
Or you can buy tickets at the door for R100
*
Planning*

A bit of planning will make your VapeCon experience more rewarding 
Check out the *93 exhibitors* that will be in attendance. A fine selection of the country's best vaping vendors and 15 international exhibitors - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-confirmed-vendors.t50639/
Have a look at *What's New and Innovative *- https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-innovations-whats-new.t52516/
And check out the *headline specials *in the Specials thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-exhibitor-headline-specials.t52525/. Note that vendors have announced many additional specials in their own subforums
The Vapecon 2018 *schedule *can be found here : https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-schedule.t52784/
There are *4 competitions at VapeCon 2018*. Cloud Chasing Comp on Saturday, Vape Trick Comp on Sunday. The DIY E-Liquid Comp and Local Vendor Juice Shootout will be taking place over both days at the VapeCon / ECIGSSA stand. For more details on the various competitions, check out the relevant competition threads in the VapeCon subforum - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/VapeCon/
Other than the awesome exhibitors there will be a talk on regulation by the VPA on Saturday and a trick demonstration by VGOD on both days.
*
Directions*

It's very easy to get to Heartfelt Arena from JHB:

Travelling north on the M1 highway to Pretoria
You take the *Eufees offramp M7 *(just before you get to Pta)
Turn left at the offramp into Eufees
Go about 2km till you get to a Stop street - go straight
At the next robot just after - *turn left into Voortrekker *(heartfelt is on the left)
*Turn left just after that into the Heartfelt slip road*
Parking for visitors will be on the right hand side, venue is on the left








*Parking*

When you enter, *proceed straight and keep right - public parking is on the right*
Do not attempt to enter the exhibitor entrance. You will cause major problems and traffic jams!
Follow instructions from the security personnel on site




*
Queue*

If you arrive before 9am, please wait in the queue outside the bottom large gate (marked as "No vehicle access" in the diagram above.)
*Ticketholders *will be processed in the queue beforehand. Have your printed ticket ready. The scanning staff and VapeCon staff will come scan your ticket and do the necessary processing.
Stay calm. Say hi to @Rob Fisher and the ECIGSSA Admin and Mod team members that will be there to entertain you  Be patient. The exhibitors will be making final arrangements to give us all a treat!
We will have mobile toilets outside for those that need the loo. Keep it clean!
When VapeCon opens, *DO NOT push*. Proceed *slowly* through the outside gate.
*Ticketholders *- proceed straight to the entrance
*Those who still have to buy tickets -* queue up at the Ticket Sales Booth in the area in front of where you enter. The iTickets team will be there to process you. They will do cash and credit card sales. After you have your ticket, you can proceed to the entrance of the Arena.
At the entrance you will be processed and let in if all is in order.

*Getting in - put on your ECIGSSA Forum Name tag*

If you are an ECIGSSA member and you have RSVP'ed on the RSVP thread, *get your forum name tag at the entrance. Make sure you put it on and keep it on for the remainder of the day. Wear it with pride.* 
Not only does this make the whole day much more interesting to meet the people behind the posts on the forum but there are also *super giveaway prizes for ECIGSSA forumites!* But you have to be present on the day and wearing your forum name tag to be eligible for these random prize giveaways.
RSVP thread is here: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-sat-sun-25-26-aug-rsvp-save-the-date.t46417/
*
Floorplan*

Check out the detailed floorplan on the VapeCon.co.za website - http://vapecon.co.za/?page_id=2117
Don't run or rush carelessly. Be careful not to injure yourself or others trying to get to the exhibitors. There will be plenty of action and specials the whole weekend. Pace yourself 
Print out the floorplan and plan your route.
*
Cash vs. Card*

Most of the exhibitors will have card facilities but not all.
There will be an ATM machine but you never know if it will work the whole time 
*So the bottom line is - bring sufficient cash just in case. *
*
Food and Drinks*

Food and Drinks will be outside again. Go out the two big open glass doors at the bottom of the arena and find whatever tickles your fancy. There will be a good variety of food to choose from, including Halaal. Take a seat there under the umbrellas or come back inside.
Stay hydrated. We have lots of beverages.

*Toilets*

There are several toilets on the perimeter of the arena. Its easy to access them.
Go through the doorway between stand 73 stand 82 on the left side of the floorplan or access the toilets behind the top wall of the arena (on either side of the stage) by looking for the doorways near the large stands against the top wall.

*Exit*

The exit is from the outside Food & Drinks area (not where you came in)
This is a one-way exit, you can't come back in there
You will have to come back in at the normal entrance
Keep your VapeCon wristband on at all times

*Adults only*

VapeCon 2018 is strictly for adults only. No under 18s will be allowed in.
Please do not bring your kids or babies
We do not want you to come to the event and discover that on the day and be disappointed. Spread the word to your friends who may not be on the forum.

*Security*

We have employed professional security services and have given careful thought to security for this event. We believe you and your cars will be safe at VapeCon. However, we cannot be 100% certain. So keep an eye on your valuables. Remain vigilant and careful.
*Obey the instructions from security officers and staff on the day.* They are trying to make the event safe for all of us.
If you spot something suspicious, feel free to report it to a security officer or at the VapeCon/ECIGSSA stand to one of the Admin & Mod team members.
Please behave like adults. Those who get rowdy, cause fights or make things unduly unpleasant for others will be escorted out.

*Travelling home *

Drive safely
Don't drink and drive. Make use of a reputable taxi service or travel with a designated driver in your group.
A message from the venue to all of us is when we go back to the highway and approach the robots at the Eufees offramp, we should be careful because these robots are a smash and grab hotspot. So try proceed slower and time it such that the robots are green when you get to them - so you don't need to stop
*
Final message*

Enjoy it. We are all in for a big treat. VapeCon 2018 is going to be *double mega epic!*
We are very proud of what we have managed to put together for this event and once again, it has been a mammoth team effort. Please be on your best behaviour. The event is brought to you by ECIGSSA, so each one of us forumites is an ambassador of sorts. Wear your forum name tag with pride and let's make this an event to remember.
*
See you on Saturday and/or Sunday!
T-4 and counting...


*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Oh snap just finished a video highlighting some of what you said. Is it OK if I post a link to this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jaco Grundling

Can't wait Very excited!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Oh snap just finished a video highlighting some of what you said. Is it OK if I post a link to this?



Sure @Daniel - please do!

The more people that can read this the better 

Not just for the attendee but for everyone else too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Bumping this for the benefit of those who will be attending VapeCon this weekend.
Please read the first post above.
And spread the word to those you know are attending but are not on the forum.

We are so looking forward to seeing everyone at VapeCon. 
It's going to be very special and double mega epic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN

Only 3 days to go!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Bumping this for the benefit of this weekend's VapeCon 2018 attendees...

If you are going to VapeCon then read the post at the top

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

ARE WE THERE YET !!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

*It's VapeCon 2018 time!

Wishing everyone a safe and magical day today!*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Thank you Silver for all the effort , will come say''HELLO'' a bit later .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

and we have lift offffffffffffffffffffffff.........................

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> Thank you Silver for all the effort , will come say''HELLO'' a bit later .



Thanks @ARYANTO - and thanks for coming to say hello. Was great to finally meet you after reading all your posts (and great jokes) here on the forum. Glad you enjoyed it and enjoyed our brief chat even though it wasn't the most relaxed of times....


----------

